# Squatting 140kg for 3 mins!!



## Gumball

Just clocked this while on another forum, pretty sure the guy posts on here but can't remember his name sorry.

Anyway it looks like he's got a challenge going and you can win a free tub of protein. If it wasn't for this achilles tendonitis I'd be all over it like a cheap suit :laugh:

Anyone else tried anything like this??






Reminds me of Tom Platz who used to do 100kg for 10 minutes!!


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Glen,

how many mate?


----------



## Guest

he doesn't hit parallel once.

Still very impressive though. i count 26.


----------



## 54und3r5

the dude in that vid is nowhere near parallel


----------



## BigDom86

looked pretty good to me.


----------



## BLUTOS

Brilliant idea, just one silly question though?

why is he squating out the back of the power cage, looks like the back ground bar of the cage is getting in his way when he loads up and walks out.


----------



## mal

should have been bench press comp at 140. :whistling:


----------



## Testoholic

BigDom86 said:


> looked pretty good to me.


x 2!!


----------



## sizar

well done Glen


----------



## Rickski

Testaholic said:


> x 2!!


X3


----------



## TH0R

Cue the parallel police:rolleye:

Very impressive Glen, no way I'm trying that for one poxy tub of protein


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Very impressive mate i would guess not many on here could get over 20 reps with 140kg, myself included.

Reps to you mate.


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Acht for a bodybuilder his depth was good enough  And it is about double his bodyweight, so no bad.

Any critics can feel free to prove their point by doing better and posting the vid.

Any takers?


----------



## Guest

we tried it years ago with 100kg. think i got 23 or something my mate got late twenties (then puked in his car on m25) and the gym owner who held a wr for the squat got well in to the 50's before lack of fitness got the better.


----------



## glen danbury

I will admit - not powerlfiting parllel and that why it stated 'bodybuilder paralell' on the text 

still didnt take long for someone lighter than me to kick my ****

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheBNBF#p/a/u/0/rPOt2zAVoLM


----------



## Wee G1436114539

hahaha - was that's V McC's dulcet tones screaming away there? Gives me ****ing nightmares that voice does. In fact that in combo wi Davie's shorts and I am scarred forever.


----------



## Guest

Wee G said:


> Acht for a bodybuilder his depth was good enough  And it is about double his bodyweight, so no bad.
> 
> Any critics can feel free to prove their point by doing better and posting the vid.
> 
> Any takers?


Dont get me wrong, If fooking impressive. It may just be the angle, but from what i could see they were not //.

Not like its doing his legs any harm atall like! they are some wheel s Glen!

Ill see how my refeed goes and might give it a bash. ive done 20reppers with 120kg in the past, that took about 60-90 seconds. Low carbs suck for doing stuff like this though.


----------



## glen danbury

Wee G said:


> hahaha - was that's V McC's dulcet tones screaming away there? Gives me ****ing nightmares that voice does. In fact that in combo wi Davie's shorts and I am scarred forever.


LMAO - yes it was vicky:lol:


----------



## Shorty1002

glen danbury said:


> I will admit - not powerlfiting parllel and that why it stated 'bodybuilder paralell' on the text
> 
> still didnt take long for someone lighter than me to kick my ****
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheBNBF#p/a/u/0/rPOt2zAVoLM


Made me feel sick just watching it! :lol:


----------



## Joshua

Interesting stuff.

Glen - what was the thinking behind the 140Kg for 3min?

Enviable quads indeed. I would love to have that sort of mass and shape. It looks awesome.

J


----------



## glen danbury

I tend to add in a three minute timed set on most of my repetition type movements as I like the increased density of a workout and it gets me to complete more work in the same time period and gives you a real hurry up when tryingt o do more than the previous session

in terms of a challenge i think it works perfectly


----------



## Guest

ive been doing timed sets on alot of exercises recently and found its done wonders tbh


----------



## TH0R

1russ100 said:


> ive been doing timed sets on alot of exercises recently and found its *done wonders tbh*


as in..........................??


----------



## XJPX

but if these reps where done to depth they wud hit half the reps they got....those xtra 3-4 inches are what kills u....dunno wat bodybuilding parralel and powerlifting parralel is allabout......to depth is to depth.....


----------



## Guest

tel3563 said:


> as in..........................??


say alternate dubell curls. grab some 7.5s or tens and go for two minutes non stop.

2 sets and you will feel like the worlds gonna end

definatley helped with what i feel are slightly weaker looking areas


----------



## 8103

XJPX said:


> but if these reps where done to depth they wud hit half the reps they got....those xtra 3-4 inches are what kills u....dunno wat bodybuilding parralel and powerlifting parralel is allabout......to depth is to depth.....


agree


----------



## WRT

Wee G said:


> Glen,
> 
> how many mate?


Off topic, Wee is that a recent avi? Fvck you've packed on size since those pics you put up in your journal!


----------



## rodrigo

some nit pickin goin on as too depth bollox, it still blasts the quads and has you blowin out the back of yer head - good challenge


----------



## Lois_Lane

Left ventrical is going to get so big and awesome doing this i must give it a go!


----------



## rodrigo

easy on the back pose con , outstanding


----------



## deeppurple

not all of them in my eyes were parallel though....

fair play to him though for getting that many.

i don't think i could do 140kg constantly for 3 mins, id puke!

good on him for doing that many.


----------



## 54und3r5

glen danbury said:


> I will admit - not powerlfiting parllel and that why it stated 'bodybuilder paralell' on the text
> 
> still didnt take long for someone lighter than me to kick my ****
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheBNBF#p/a/u/0/rPOt2zAVoLM


I'm not taking anything away from you because i couldn't do that many reps with 140kilos but i have never heard of 'bodybuilding parallel'. What is the benefit of doing reps like this? Surely it would have been better to go to depth and have less reps.... ????


----------



## Joshua

glen danbury said:


> I tend to add in a three minute timed set on most of my repetition type movements as I like the increased density of a workout and it gets me to complete more work in the same time period and gives you a real hurry up when tryingt o do more than the previous session
> 
> in terms of a challenge i think it works perfectly


Is this something you do every workout? If not, how often would you tend to throw these in?

Do you do do traditional sets with these to finish or are they a substitute in some workouts for the traditional sets?

Thanks,

J


----------



## XJPX

Rodrigo this aint nit picking...the squats weren't to depth plain and simple...if ppl r gonna do these things....exercises need to b performed properly


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Well done Glen.


----------



## BigDom86

even if they arent to parallel its not like its not working for him? hes got decent legs


----------



## Will101

I was impressed :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

BigDom86 said:


> even if they arent to parallel its not like its not working for him? hes got decent legs


wud u get maximum chest development from benching half way down#? or curling half way? or anythin....

so why ppl dnt squat full range is beyond me....oh wait...cos its hard lol:whistling:


----------



## WRT

XJPX said:


> wud u get maximum chest development from benching half way down#? or curling half way? or anythin....
> 
> so why ppl dnt squat full range is beyond me....oh wait...cos its hard lol:whistling:


Think he was going past halfway.


----------



## XJPX

WRT said:


> Think he was going past halfway.


halfway to where?? parralel is half way, all the way down is full way :confused1:


----------



## Testoholic

XJPX said:


> wud u get maximum chest development from benching half way down#? or curling half way? or anythin....
> 
> so why ppl dnt squat full range is beyond me....oh wait...cos its hard lol:whistling:


actually mate, your wrong there, here is a study:

University of Southern Indiana scientists had 50 males follow a 10 week strength and mass training programme that included 3 sets bench press performed twice per week. One group trained using a full ROM, the other group trained using a partial ROM, both groups on average gained around 25lbs on there bench press and both groups had gained similar weight gains (5-6lb lbm)at the end of the 10 week excersise.


----------



## XJPX

Testaholic said:


> actually mate, your wrong there, here is a study:
> 
> University of Southern Indiana scientists had 50 males follow a 10 week strength and mass training programme that included 3 sets bench press performed twice per week. One group trained using a full ROM, the other group trained using a partial ROM, both groups on average gained around 25lbs on there bench press and both groups had gained similar weight gains (5-6lb lbm)at the end of the 10 week excersise.


rubbish example, they where clearly untrained athletes looking at the gains in short period,.....sn untrained athlete cud make those gaines soley by imncreasing cals and doing 1 inch benching, im tlkin trained athletes, partial reps is partial development.......

y wud u dig up studies to support inproper training, it jus encourages the lazy even more


----------



## Testoholic

XJPX said:


> rubbish example, they where clearly untrained athletes looking at the gains in short period,.....sn untrained athlete cud make those gaines soley by imncreasing cals and doing 1 inch benching, im tlkin trained athletes, partial reps is partial development.......
> 
> y wud u dig up studies to support inproper training, it jus encourages the lazy even more


LOL, yeah fair point they probably was un trained men, certainly not bb'ers or athletes, but i think its a good example that form isnt everything, i think JW is a good example of this :whistling:

im not for one second endorsing poor or in proper training but do think that when it comes to squatting in relation to leg development, depth isnt everything.


----------



## 8103

it'll save you messing your knees up and god knows what other injuries


----------



## XJPX

Testaholic said:


> LOL, yeah fair point they probably was un trained men, certainly not bb'ers or athletes, but i think its a good example that form isnt everything, i think JW is a good example of this :whistling:
> 
> im not for one second endorsing poor or in proper training but do think that when it comes to squatting in relation to leg development, depth isnt everything.


Lol playin the JW card haha  , ur right tht moving big weights as close to parralel does pack on the mass- I think its just me being a bit angry at poor squats- spec at lufbra- its r idiculousssss sum ppls depth- spec sum of the athletes


----------



## BigDom86

well alot of the big guys dont squat ATG or leg press more than half the way down and have massive legs, so i dont really see your point.


----------



## XJPX

BigDom86 said:


> well alot of the big guys dont squat ATG or leg press more than half the way down and have massive legs, so i dont really see your point.


youtube how ur avatar squats....he doesnt mess around with poor depth.....


----------



## BigDom86

indeed  but everyones different. ive seem some guys who can ATG over 260kg and dont have great legs. then i know guys who dont even squat, some on this forum who have great legs


----------



## big_jim_87

lol all i see is ppl saying the depth isnt good enough i think the guys genetics suked balls as he had very long legs and traveled long way down but didnt hit para..... i just think that when ppl say thats not atg its just a way of making them feel better about the fact they cant do what they have just seen.... saying that i think we should all do this maybe not 3min but with out racking it 140k as many as you can and you can only stand still for a few secs? im out of the gym this week so not next week s 1st week back lol doms and what not but the week after if i remember i will post up a vid of 140k to fail but i bet the depth is good but as not very one will mach or beat my number all i will get is they were not to para

at the end of the day if you are a power lifter then yea its all about depth but if you are a bber (as this is a bbing site) ther is much more then depth to concider

if some one put a dead lift vid that was good (other then con lol) i bet ppl would rip the form of that just because they cant do it! lol


----------



## glen danbury

XJPX - I know they are not parallel and stated so on another forum a while ago

http://www.naturalmuscle.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=395.15

I also know the difference between proper parallel and not as i have powerlifted and would agree that going deeper makes a huge difference, but if i was to be as technically anal for a online challenge comp it would result in no one taking it up

here is me going well past parallel in powerlifting just for you and those who like to pull people up on things :lol:






considering we are both in agreement that its not true parallel we now have two options for you

A) stick a video up of yourself doing parallel or below with 140kg and show me how it SHOULD be done and i will tip my hat to you

B) accept the depth permitted here (slightly above parallel) and beat both me and Mr Hannah (who I remember won a natural powerliiftng comp with a 220kg squat at under 75kg so he know what parallel is as well)

either way step up to the plate and lets see what you got


----------



## glen danbury

XJPX said:


> wud u get maximum chest development from benching half way down#? or curling half way? or anythin....
> 
> so why ppl dnt squat full range is beyond me....oh wait...cos its hard lol:whistling:


because rack pulls never resulted in decent development does it :whistling:

if this is the case and ever exercise needs to be full rnage to carry benefits in strength and developemnt people better stop doing deadlifts from the floor and start doing them standing off a block to increase the ROM as the hip can clearly go further

I agree deep squatting does have benefits in that it increases the workload to the hips and glutes and some of the quad heads may get more activation but this is a simple challenge -

nit pick all you want but the challenge is what the challenge is unless you using the bashing as a way of avoiding actually DOING it :thumb:


----------



## glen danbury

no takers?

strange how so many are eager to post on a poll what they can do but are unwilling to step up to the plate:whistling:


----------



## Guest

glen danbury said:


> no takers?
> 
> strange how so many are eager to post on a poll what they can do but are unwilling to step up to the plate:whistling:


Im always up for a challenge mate so ill see how i feel after my refeed this weekend. Ive got just enough energy to get 5/6 sets out a workout at the moment. lol


----------



## Number1

Good response Glen, I think if people are quick to ,they should back it up. Also your legs are some of the best on the natural circuit so you must be doing something right?

Unless the guys that comment have the best legs on their circuit then maybe they should reserve judgement? (perhaps they do, just my 2 cents,)


----------



## Guest

Number1 said:


> Unless the guys that comment have the best legs on their circuit then maybe they should reserve judgement? (perhaps they do, just my 2 cents,)


Its not about getting big legs though mate, its a challenge to hit as many squats as you can in 3 mins to bodybuilder parallel apparently :whistling:


----------



## glen danbury

mikex101 said:


> Im always up for a challenge mate so ill see how i feel after my refeed this weekend. Ive got just enough energy to get 5/6 sets out a workout at the moment. lol


ha ha - dont wory mate, just me being cantankerous mate :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

last week glen i pb 145 for 6 reps bumhole to my cankles so the 3 min thing aint happenin for me LOL . 100 i would need to cope for 3 mins i think your wheels are a tad larger than mine mate.


----------



## defdaz

It frustrates me that so few people train legs with higher reps. Safer, better results. What's not to like?! Other than projectile vomiting and feeling like you're going to die?! :lol:

Also, depth is fairly irrelevant to actual hypertrophic results of weight-training. All you're doing by going ass-to-ground is putting your knees and back in a very dodgy position (for some people who's biomechanics don't suit it). Like a lot of newbies when I first started training I read and believed all the crap about doing full range of motion. It helps to think about how actin and myosin interact and realise that our muscles are designed to operate at their best in their mid-range where's there's maximum overlap and maximum interaction.

I have squatted 220kg for 30 reps (to roughly parallel, not full range lol!) so I did pretty good at squatting in my time.


----------



## 8103

defdaz said:


> . All you're doing by going ass-to-ground is putting your knees and back in a very dodgy position (for some people who's biomechanics don't suit it).


why does everyone say this

it does not!

it is safer for your knees when you go below

also, about biomechanics, I'm 6'4 and naturally very skinny, yet I squat fine below


----------



## glen danbury

crouchmagic said:


> why does everyone say this
> 
> it does not!
> 
> it is safer for your knees when you go below
> 
> also, about biomechanics, I'm 6'4 and naturally very skinny, yet I squat fine below


i would agree with you that squatting below parallel when doen right doesnt stress the knees any more than squatting higher

as such choose above option A or option B


----------



## defdaz

Really? Look at how the knee works mate and tell me it operates efficiently at full flexion. Momentary forces on the patella tendon go through the roof at higher knee angles. Don't start going on about the ACL please as it's irrelevant.  Ta.


----------



## defdaz

PS It's funny how only people who's knees and back don't get wrecked when they go low say it's fine eh. D'oh.


----------



## 8103

defdaz said:


> Really? Look at how the knee works mate and tell me it operates efficiently at full flexion. Momentary forces on the patella tendon go through the roof at higher knee angles. Don't start going on about the ACL please as it's irrelevant.  Ta.


ill post a load of links soon, busy at the moment so can't

but even you can simply google, and you'll find out

glen - I would try but doubt id get very many, and they would be below par because ive never squatted above, and wouldnt feel comfortable.


----------



## nibbsey

Gotta say all you mad fvckers doin all them reps make me want to be sick in my hand. Good luck to ya. But if you want to impress try this.....






aaaaahh but is he to depth??? :whistling:


----------



## Heineken

I couldn't do that! For one rep never mind 3 mins of them lol, well done mate!


----------



## 8103

nibbsey said:


> Gotta say all you mad fvckers doin all them reps make me want to be sick in my hand. Good luck to ya. But if you want to impress try this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaahh but is he to depth??? :whistling:


love that video

insane squatting :thumb:


----------



## jw007

glen danbury said:


> no takers?
> 
> strange how so many are eager to post on a poll what they can do but are unwilling to step up to the plate:whistling:


Well I was impressed mate..Well done

The cardio would have fckin killed me, so wont be taking up challenge :lol: :lol:

As you say mate, every fcker always wants to critisise but none taking up challenge...

I have trained with many people over years who swore blind there form was spot on and squats "ATG" then when train with the fckers they dont have a clue, lift fck all and form is sh1t


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Oh for ****s sake you fecking retards the depth a guy CHOSES to squat to is his CHOICE. You all need to shoot your sacred cows and move on.

Those of you who can safely and effectively squat to below par go ahead and do so if you wish, those of you who can't or chose not to, don't. Let your training reflect your own goals and be bound by a realistic view of your own mechanics and abilities.

CrouchMagic - exactly how many athletes have you coached? I'm guessing from your attitude it's 1 - YOU. People have different mechanics and the "safety" of any given movement and ROM is specific to an individual. To make a blankets statement along the lines of "full ROM is better and everyone can do full ROM safely cause I can and I'm tall" is just dumb.

JP - You say the depth of some SQing at Loughborough is not to full ROM depth. Newflash - hardly any athletes spend a great deal of time squatting to full depth - Powerlifters and OLers are the absolute exception, not the rule.


----------



## Guest

just to clarify.

The only reason i brought up the depth issue was because of the statement at the start of the video

"depth is to bodybuilder parallel"

// is // in my eyes.

Unless its in comp, i really couldnt care what depth people squat too :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Well said Wee G.


----------



## dtlv

Just watched the vid and Glen - terrible mate. Everyone knows that you need to go fully ATG on every rep so that you can develop the vocal chords in your anus, as evidenced by some people who squat ATG themselves and have learned to talk from there. :whistling:

In all seriousness that was very impressive, and no I won't be taking up the challenge as in my current almost totally untrained condition I doubt I could do more than a 5 or 6 reps with 140... although it may well take me 3 mins to do them :lol:

For those interested here's a study on quad muscle activation by EMG measurement during squats of different depths. Note the conclusion that all that increasing depth does is bring the glutes into the lift more... it doesn't do anything extra for any specific head of the quads or for the hamstrings.



> *The Effect of Back Squat Depth on the EMG Activity of 4 Superficial Hip and Thigh Muscles*
> 
> CATERISANO, ANTHONY; MOSS, RAYMOND E; PELLINGER, THOMAS K.; WOODRUFF, KATHERINE; LEWIS, VICTOR C.; BOOTH, WALTER; KHADRA, TARICK
> 
> Abstract
> 
> The purpose of this study was to measure the relative contributions of 4 hip and thigh muscles while performing squats at 3 depths. Ten experienced lifters performed randomized trials of squats at partial, parallel, and full depths, using 100-125% of body weight as resistance. Electromyographic (EMG) surface electrodes were placed on the vastus medialis (VMO), the vastus lateralis, (VL), the biceps femoris (BF), and the gluteus maximus (GM). EMG data were quantified by integration and expressed as a percentage of the total electrical activity of the 4 muscles. Analysis of variance (ANOVA) and Tukey post hoc tests indicated a significant difference (p < 0.001*, p = 0.056**) in the relative contribution of the GM during the concentric phases among the partial- (16.9%*), parallel- (28.0%**), and full-depth (35.4%*) squats. *There were no significant differences between the relative contributions of the BF, the VMO, and the VL at different squatting depths during this phase. The results suggest that the GM, rather than the BF, the VMO, or the VL, becomes more active in concentric contraction as squat depth increases.*
> 
> © 2002 National Strength and Conditioning Association
> 
> The Effect of Back Squat Depth on the EMG Activity of 4 Superficial Hip and Thigh Muscles


----------



## defdaz

Confirms what we all know - Ass-to-grounders get big asses. Lovely! :lol:


----------



## 8103

Wee G said:


> CrouchMagic - exactly how many athletes have you coached? I'm guessing from your attitude it's 1 - YOU. People have different mechanics and the "safety" of any given movement and ROM is specific to an individual. To make a blankets statement along the lines of "full ROM is better and everyone can do full ROM safely cause I can and I'm tall" is just dumb.


Mate, all I did was contradict a statement which said



> All you're doing by going ass-to-ground is putting your knees and back in a very dodgy position .


So why don't you quote him and say



> To make a blankets statement along the lines of "All you're doing by going ass-to-ground is putting your knees and back in a very dodgy position " is just dumb.


Correct me if im wrong but thats a blanket statement too


----------



## big_jim_87

glen danbury said:


> no takers?
> 
> strange how so many are eager to post on a poll what they can do but are unwilling to step up to the plate:whistling:


i never make a claim that i cant back up if asked


----------



## big_jim_87

platz is amaizing! and love the depth


----------



## defdaz

Don't worry - main thing is we all keep trying to advance our knowledge via healthy debate.

Due to my background in physiology (I've got a nutrition, physiology and biochemistry degree) and my 20 year training experience I don't believe that ROM has any significant benefits over non-rom training and several disadvantages - mainly risk of joint and muscle damage from mechanical weakness in muscles at full stretch and increased momentary forces on some joints, like the knee (which is supported only by ligaments and tendons). But this is just my opinion. :beer:


----------



## Wee G1436114539

crouchmagic said:


> Mate, all I did was contradict a statement which said
> 
> So why don't you quote him and say
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but thats a blanket statement too


It is - i missed that. lol.

OK - earlier blanket statement about full depth being dangerous - also daft! Phew! Got em all.


----------



## big_jim_87

if i go too low and heavy i can still lift the weight but my hips are fuked for the week my knees are on the way out any way and i feel like my back is hanging on by thred lol


----------



## 8103

I've never said anything along the lines of everyone should squat below par - an impressive squat is an impressive squat. Big jim's squats are awesome, as are glen's in this thread


----------



## glen danbury

all squat depth seems to do is get peoples knickers in a twist :lol: :lol:

what fun :laugh:


----------



## glen danbury

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## ShaunMc

i have done 180 for 25 reps but was breathing thru my **** lol .... got squat club tonite ..250 kg for 8 tonight ...atg


----------



## Lois_Lane

ShaunMc said:


> i have done 180 for 25 reps but was breathing thru my **** lol .... got squat club tonite ..250 kg for 8 tonight ...atg


Impressive! :beer:


----------



## ShaunMc

Lois_Lane said:


> Impressive! :beer:


not so impressive afterwards mate i look like a sack of shiiite ....lol


----------



## Martin Jones

You do love your squating don't you Shaun


----------



## Lois_Lane

Martin Jones said:


> You do love your squating don't you Shaun


That he certainly does but don't we all love the exercise we are strongest on.....deadlift club is my fav day


----------



## kawikid

Is anyone gonna actually do this challenge and try and beat Davie??

I thought this would really take off like the deadlift thread.


----------



## strangey

ShaunMc said:


> i have done 180 for 25 reps but was breathing thru my **** lol .... got squat club tonite ..250 kg for 8 tonight ...atg


was going to tell you about this challenge when i saw you in the gym next i did 36reps in just a belt think im good for 50 if i get my rhythm right breathing right. you should give it a go mate


----------



## 8103

I got 10 last night ass to grass with more in the tank, with the 3 minutes could probably stretch to 15+

I'll video next time I try


----------



## XJPX

glen danbury said:


> XJPX - I know they are not parallel and stated so on another forum a while ago
> 
> http://www.naturalmuscle.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=395.15
> 
> I also know the difference between proper parallel and not as i have powerlifted and would agree that going deeper makes a huge difference, but if i was to be as technically anal for a online challenge comp it would result in no one taking it up
> 
> here is me going well past parallel in powerlifting just for you and those who like to pull people up on things :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> considering we are both in agreement that its not true parallel we now have two options for you
> 
> A) stick a video up of yourself doing parallel or below with 140kg and show me how it SHOULD be done and i will tip my hat to you
> 
> B) accept the depth permitted here (slightly above parallel) and beat both me and Mr Hannah (who I remember won a natural powerliiftng comp with a 220kg squat at under 75kg so he know what parallel is as well)
> 
> either way step up to the plate and lets see what you got


sorry only just seen this bro.....i get a video done for u pal...... and yes i defo like to pull people up on stuff like this as a lift shud b done properly be it an online comp or not...

here is a vid of me warming up with 210....on the way to 240 at tht depth






as u bring up powerlifting here is my bench too.....






next year il b focusing on powerlifting and see what i can do in the BPC as a junior


----------



## ShaunMc

Martin Jones said:


> You do love your squating don't you Shaun


its a love hate thing i have stuck with it thru thick and thin and my legs were a very weak point ............

even now if i see someone go under the rack i have nothing but admiration for them as i know how fcuking bad it feels lol


----------



## ShaunMc

strangey said:


> was going to tell you about this challenge when i saw you in the gym next i did 36reps in just a belt think im good for 50 if i get my rhythm right breathing right. you should give it a go mate


strangey u wa**er i feel a right drip now and im likely to die attempting to get close to that

are u any good at tiddly winks and can we do that instead lol


----------



## glen danbury

get it up strangey - ''far too many I can do....'' and not enough vids for my liking:laugh:

m u s t ....... r e s i s t......... t y p i n g......

whats wrong scared of being beaten by some lightweight nattys

damn i did try and stop myself :lol:


----------



## 8103

XJPX said:


> sorry only just seen this bro.....i get a video done for u pal...... and yes i defo like to pull people up on stuff like this as a lift shud b done properly be it an online comp or not...
> 
> here is a vid of me warming up with 210....on the way to 240 at tht depth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as u bring up powerlifting here is my bench too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next year il b focusing on powerlifting and see what i can do in the BPC as a junior


you would do very well as a powerlifter


----------



## Guest

lol, i did loads of sets at 150 on Friday as a sort of primer. 25 in about 5 mins. (didnt time or vid though Glen sorry.)

Ill probably do another one of these this week then might give it a go next week and get it on tape for you pal.


----------



## merve500

XJPX said:


> sorry only just seen this bro.....i get a video done for u pal...... and yes i defo like to pull people up on stuff like this as a lift shud b done properly be it an online comp or not...
> 
> here is a vid of me warming up with 210....on the way to 240 at tht depth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as u bring up powerlifting here is my bench too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next year il b focusing on powerlifting and see what i can do in the BPC as a junior


to be fair there some huge lifts but that is not how many reps you can do with 140 is it?


----------



## strangey

glen danbury said:


> get it up strangey - ''far too many I can do....'' and not enough vids for my liking:laugh:
> 
> m u s t ....... r e s i s t......... t y p i n g......
> 
> whats wrong scared of being beaten by some lightweight nattys
> 
> damn i did try and stop myself :lol:


you said that 40 was the best so far so there was no point in posting it.

i guess im the only natty heavy weight (i go by strange1 on the natty forum)


----------



## XJPX

crouchmagic said:


> you would do very well as a powerlifter


thanks  , il have my deadlift up in the 300+ ranges soon....with 6months focus on actual powerlifting and bringing my squat up a gd 30kilos which i know is v doable my total shud b around 800 which isnt bad for a 21 year old  ....


----------



## XJPX

merve500 said:


> to be fair there some huge lifts but that is not how many reps you can do with 140 is it?


i havent got to leg day yet...willdo it tho i promis....i wont get above 20 tho doing ass to grass.....infact if i can get 20 id b pleased with myself


----------



## merve500

XJPX said:


> i havent got to leg day yet...willdo it tho i promis....i wont get above 20 tho doing ass to grass.....infact if i can get 20 id b pleased with myself


thank **** for that i usually upset people when i comment glad you did not take it the wrong way,why dont you follow suit and see what happens?


----------



## XJPX

merve500 said:


> thank **** for that i usually upset people when i comment glad you did not take it the wrong way,why dont you follow suit and see what happens?


haha no didnt take it wrong way dnt worry  .... il giv it a go on friday :thumb:


----------



## merve500

awsum il keep an eye out


----------



## Guest

strangey said:


> i guess im the only natty heavy weight


Nope, me too.


----------



## glen danbury

strangey said:


> you said that 40 was the best so far so there was no point in posting it.
> 
> i guess im the only natty heavy weight (i go by strange1 on the natty forum)


dont worry guys i am just trying to pull jw007 and big jims legs is all


----------



## BLUE(UK)

XJPX said:


> here is a vid of me warming up with 210....on the way to 240 at tht depth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://]


Good gym is Powerbase,i trained there about 7-8years ago.


----------



## jw007

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/39988-jw007s-fictional-shic-945.html#post1657580

I did 140kg x 30 in 3 mins

So currently a scummy natty is beating me lol


----------



## glen danbury

jw007 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/39988-jw007s-fictional-shic-945.html#post1657580
> 
> I did 140kg x 30 in 3 mins
> 
> So currently a scummy natty is beating me lol


dont feel bad - his probably half your bodyweight as well :lol:


----------



## jw007

glen danbury said:


> dont feel bad - his probably half your bodyweight as well :lol:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## SD

Good effort Glenn :thumb:

Your quads must have been burning like mofos after that.

SD


----------

